# Using a wall for 3D images



## atdcontracting (Aug 29, 2008)

I am doing some work for an eye doctor who has old wallpaper on 1 wall which she uses for her eye exams. She told me the paper is 40+ years old. She has left the wall paper on the wall because it has something of a magnetic property that will provide a 3-D type image when used with specific equipment.

The paper is in good shape but the room needs serious updating including that particular wall. 

Question(s): Is this something that anyone has heard of for replacement and/or is there a replacement type product available?

I'd like to use a paint type of product but am looking for various options. I know there are magnetic primer paints around but am not sure if that would work.

Thanks in advance for the potential input


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Well if somebody said that to me I would think they were taking the pish. Maybe somebody told her that to sell her some 'expensive' wallpaper? Did you ask her for a demonstration to see what she was talking about?


----------



## atdcontracting (Aug 29, 2008)

The wall I am referring to is the wall being used to project the miniture letters, you know, the ones where you can never see the last line... My eye exam was earlier this week. 

The wall does project an image that appears in a 3D type image when various equipment is used. It is mainly for eye strengthening exercises in depth perception and tracking issues.


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a friend who is an optometrist, and his office is less than a mile from my house.

I'll stop and see him on Monday and see what the deal is, and report back.

The building is only 4 years old, so no 40y/o paper, but we'll _see_.

And yes, shameless pun intended.


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

He had no idea about "special wallpaper".

He agreed to look into it some more though.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

If the room must be painted, 'frame' out a specific area and paint the rest?


----------

